# Update local reptile store



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey all,

Today i went to the local reptile store and got some pictures







enjoy !


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Are those really poison arrow tree frogs? How big of an inclosure is that gator in?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Are those really poison arrow tree frogs? How big of an inclosure is that gator in?


yup those frogs are real lol







the gator was in this enclosure :










which is big enough imho for that croc, not for life but atm it is ok


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

WOW

We have some POTM on our hands


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Again some awesome pictures!!!

I add that the store is one that all reptile stores need try to emmulate...clean, healthy, and well fed, some a little too well







(obese savanna)

It is really neat to see that keepers across the globe all have similair interests...

I like the Cyclura pic..and the mural they had painted on the cinderblock wall of their enclosure....

Keep sending us some great pics..hell I might have to make a trip to the netherlands...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome pet store and pics! BUT that poor little beardie- housed next to a big, bad blood python..... little guy has to have some pretty horrible nightmares?/?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow awesome pics. Dont see alot of stores with inventories or conditions like that. Very nice. I wish I could indentify all those species without looking them up though.







I guess I need to work on spcies iding.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

speakin of that what kind of boa is the one dude with the thumb ring on holding? pretty funky pattern...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

As said that store looks impecable very nice pics


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Place looks bomb =] nice work


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks great! Ooh buddy is that one fat sav!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Some AMAZING pics there. Be sure to enter them in the potm contest! Lovin' the arboreal snakes! (My new obsession.) Thanks for sharing these images with us...

What town is that in? I'm going to Europe again in April and part of my time will be spent in Amsterdam. The Netherlands aren't too big so a day trip wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> speakin of that what kind of boa is the one dude with the thumb ring on holding? pretty funky pattern...


It was a python actually king...a captive pattern variant or "morph" of the Burmese Python (_Python molorurus bivittatus_) called a granite...and indeed it was a superb individual.....


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Only thing I saw that I didn't like, was the pics that had a bunch of snakes together in one cage. Unless it was just for the pics. Overally looks like a good store.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty cool to see the Eastern Water Dragon there. Ive never seen one at a store before, only the green Asian dragons.

Hey CK, what kind of Crocadilian is that?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Pretty cool to see the Eastern Water Dragon there. Ive never seen one at a store before, only the green Asian dragons.
> 
> Hey CK, what kind of Crocadilian is that?


Spectecled Caiman (_Camian crocodylus_)........used to be the omni present "pet" crocodilian in the US.......

I didin't have problems with the multiple neonate amel burms together of the beauty snakes together, but the multiple species of pantherophis together..Red ratsnakes, housed with Yellow ratsnakes, housed with Baird's ratsnakes etc....not something I would do....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great pics Frans. Thanks for sharing


----------

